# Fredericksburg, VA - #4964 YF Avail 9/13



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11836925

Spotsylvania Co AS, #4964 young female B&T, avail 9/13

POUND IS FULL








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

she looks so sweet! I;m gonna call them and see what else they know about her...


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

Midnight, Can you ask if she has front dewclaws for me? This dog from the pic looks alot like my stolen dog Maya. Maya is chiped though. Please let me know more about this dog.

Thanks!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

i just got of the phone w/ them and didn't ask about the dew claws. sorry but i didn't see your post till just now.

she was found last week running at large. She had an E-collar on when found. She does not like cats at all and probably wouldn't like small dogs either. they estimate she about 6-9 month sold and weighs a tad over 50 pounds. Still growing and what not. She is smart and the shelter lady said she has had some people interested in her. Available for a good home on saturday 09/13/08. I would try to foster her myself but i got a cat and the lady I spoke too said that this dog was very cat reactive...like wanted to eat them. Not necessarily a bad thing just something for potential adopters/foster to be aware of. 

If VGSR or MGSR wants to pull her and place her I'll help with the shelter fee and/or transport. The lady said that shepherd rescue had been in too see her once already.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

oh no microchip or tags on her either...just an e-collar


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

ok, Poor girl, she look alot like my Maya.... I hope she gets a good home!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

My contact at VGSR said they're name is on her if she isn;t reclaimed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope your vgsr people get her. Let me know if they need any help doing so.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If you'd like, you can send a PM to bratmarine (my VGSR contact) and offer your help.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

there are so many apps on this girl that they are going to have a line at the front door for her Saturday along with one of our volunteers just in case something happens


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed; probably adopted


----------

